# Sodium Chloride & Calcium Chloride Hydrometers



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of confusion as to which Hydrometer to use and as to the readings they should produce. I will attempt to clarify the use of each hydrometer. I am going to use 1 website to do this. There is no particular reason I am using this website (Novatech International), other than its clarity and descriptions. If you use the model number of each hydrometer and do an internet search you may be able to find a better price.

I use a "percentage by weight" hydrometer. The reason why? Less subdivisions or increment markings on the hydrometer. I have no use for the 0-80% & 95-100% markings on a hydrometer that reads 0-100%. So I use a hydrometer that reads 0-26%, that measures "by weight" rather than "by saturation". Either hydrometer will get you the info you need. One is no better than the other. You can also use a "specific gravity hydrometer", generally one that will take a reading of specific gravity from 1.000-1.600 specific gravity.

SO..........................................


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

*"specific gravity hydrometers"*

Measuring "Specific Gravity"

http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Specific-Gravity-Hydrometers/6603-6

If you do an internet search for the specific gravity of Salt Brine you will find that it is 1.179 s.g. http://www.varitech-industries.com/pdfs/Salt Brine Statistics and Rock Salt.pdf

Likewise if you do a search you will find the specific gravity of calcium chloride. http://www.liquidcalciumchloride.com/Literature/ProductInfo/LIQUIDOWProdInfo.pdf Calcium Chloride Hydrometers... http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/6611-3

All are calibrated for an accurate reading @ 60F, meaning the temperature of the liquid you are measuring will need to be at 60F for an accurate reading or you will have to use a correction chart to adjust for temperature difference on this Hydrometer.

You can use this method to test your liquid whether it is salt brine or calcium chloride.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

*"0 to 100% Sodium Chloride (NaCl), % Saturation Hydrometer"*

This is used to measure the percentage of saturation of sodium chloride in the water.

"0 to 100% Sodium Chloride (NaCl), % Saturation Hydrometer"

http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/6611-1

Here is a chart... http://www.alkar.com/download/pdf/Sodium Chloride Brine Tables for 60F.pdf


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

*"% by weight Hydrometers"*

% by weight hydrometer measures the weight of salt dissolved into the water and gives you a % reading. This percent reading should be 23.3% on this hydrometer.

http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/6611-2

The reading should be taken when the temperature of the liquid salt brine is at 60F, if it is not a correction chart will need to be used.









A bit confusing, but, if your liquid temp is 50F subtract 1 from the reading you see on your hydrometer. If your liquid temp is 40F then subtract 2 from the reading on your hydrometer.

If you are making brine and the temp of your liquid is 70F you will need to add 1 to the reading on your hydrometer. If your liquid temp is 80F then you will need to add 2 to the reading on your hydrometer.

This hydrometer is calibrated to be accurate when the liquid temp is 60F.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Using a Refractometer to Measure*

http://www.misco.com/Downloads/MISCO-TB-NACL.pdf

http://www.misco.com/refractometer-...ometer-applications/category/calcium-chloride


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Did I miss anything? I feel brain drained.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks a whole bunch. I got a brine maker and a brine setup for one of my trucks. Cranked out the first batch of brine tonight using the 2.3 lbs of salt per gallon and came up with a funky reading. Used bagged solar salt because the bulk salt I had on hand was dirty. Only hit 78 on the meter. Didn't know what to do next. You were very accurate in all your descriptions and links. Thanks again.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

iPlowNH;2082059 said:


> Thanks a whole bunch. I got a brine maker and a brine setup for one of my trucks. Cranked out the first batch of brine tonight using the 2.3 lbs of salt per gallon and came up with a funky reading. Used bagged solar salt because the bulk salt I had on hand was dirty. Only hit 78 on the meter. Didn't know what to do next. You were very accurate in all your descriptions and links. Thanks again.


If you are using a "0 to 100% Sodium Chloride (NaCl), % Saturation Hydrometer", you need to add more salt. Make sure the water temp is at/close to 60F. If not use the correction table.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Headed back out in the morning to get it right.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Kubota 8540;1960859 said:


> Did I miss anything? I feel brain drained.


Thanks kubota for all the info!!! I still have one question. What is the correct number for saturation percentage? Is it 88.3 %? I have the Misco refractometer and I always just use the freeze point scale on it . I usually run the brine maker till I get a reading of -2 degrees


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Masssnowfighter;2082593 said:


> Thanks kubota for all the info!!! I still have one question. What is the correct number for saturation percentage? Is it 88.3 %? I have the Misco refractometer and I always just use the freeze point scale on it . I usually run the brine maker till I get a reading of -2 degrees


Yes, 88.3% Saturation.

http://www.alkar.com/download/pdf/So...0for 60F.pdf


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kubota 8540 said:


> A bit confusing, but, if your liquid temp is 50F subtract 1 from the reading you see on your hydrometer. If your liquid temp is 40F then subtract 2 from the reading on your hydrometer.
> 
> If you are making brine and the temp of your liquid is 70F you will need to add 1 to the reading on your hydrometer. If your liquid temp is 80F then you will need to add 2 to the reading on your hydrometer.
> 
> This hydrometer is calibrated to be accurate when the liquid temp is 60F.


If you screw this part up while making brine, you will end up with 4" slush in the bottom of your tank. Don't ask how I know this.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Kubota,
So I just made my first batch of brine and I just want to make sure I’m correct. 
My water temp is 48*
Should I go to 22.3 saturation. 
Or 24.3?
Thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Khowie644 said:


> Hey Kubota,
> So I just made my first batch of brine and I just want to make sure I'm correct.
> My water temp is 48*
> Should I go to 22.3 saturation.
> ...


22.3. Now once you are there, if you took that sample and let it warm up to 60F, you would find the reading would be roughly 23.3. Its a simple test and only takes a short period of time to reaffirm you made your batch correctly.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the model number for the Hydrometer to measure the calcium chloride brine?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Brad3403 said:


> What is the model number for the Hydrometer to measure the calcium chloride brine?


http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/B61809-0300.html

*B61809-0300*


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.oxycalciumchloride.com/...oride/calculators/making-solutions/index.html

Just something I found as how to mix calcium chloride brine.


----------

